# Siam Green Culture



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever done business with this company. They seem to have some cool and unusual plants? I just thought I would see if anyone has purchased from them.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

I've done business with him and plan on it again. Here is the link to the thread regarding this guy before he had the Siam website. I would recommend paying for the faster shipping if you decide to go with him.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/94403-very-rare-ferns.html


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

On the website It does say they were an ebay seller, but gives the Ebay name: Sgtropical

I believe the thread mentioned above was for another Thailand retailer, Piqzarch

I've been a "follower" of sgtropical but never purchased

EDIT: it seems as though it may be the same person, or Piqzarch became SGTropical as Piqzarch doesn't seem to be a valid username anymore.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

The guy from Thailand's name is Chonlatit and he is from the Siam website and the Very Rare Ferns thread. I met Chonlatit from that thread. He emailed me the link to the Siam Ferns website a few months ago when he did away with his PDF email catalog.


----------

